

New Website Publicizes iPhone App Rejections - edw519
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_website_publicizes_iphone_app_rejections.php

======
xinsight
There was site called apprejected.com that was publicizing rejections. It's
down now, but Google has it in their cache (from 30-Oct-2009):

[http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:MjIAwYB6SaMJ:www.appreje...](http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:MjIAwYB6SaMJ:www.apprejected.com/+apprejected.com)

Apple changed their developer rules in the last couple of months so that
reasons for an app rejection were under the NDA. This new site doesn't hide
that they are a developer, so I assume Apple will force them either take the
site down, or give up their iphone dev membership.

~~~
aditya
Not if the submissions are anonymous, right? Although, it doesn't seem that
way so far since you have to blog your rejection and tweet the link out to
this new site.

------
xinsight
oh, and the new website is:

<http://apprejections.com/>

------
fnid
How long until Apple gives him the smackdown? I'm starting a pool. I take week
3 from now.

